# New pics!



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

ok so i snapped some new pics today of my Aulonocara sp. "Lwanda" group. most are of the dominant male.

















































this is the tank that i re-sealed and they are going in as soon as it cycles.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

very nice fish and your tank setup gave me some ideas


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice lookin' fish! I love the pea****!


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

nice looknig fish,but doesn't your tank need a water change


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

no my tank doesnt need a water change. its an old tank and has dark greenish tinted glass....so it looks that way. thanks for the compliments


----------

